# Hey all



## nEighter (Jan 29, 2009)

I am going to start to become more active in this board. Some may know me from the other "talks" sites.. so get ready.. I am coming


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

jack of all trades 
welcome


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Go Canucks Go*

Welcome - As long as you are not a Toronto Maple Leafs fan. :w00t:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Please tell us your not from British Columbia:whistling2:

And welcome aboard again:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for the welcome guys.. been awhile since I have had to start a "new here" thread.

I do about a 1/3 of my business in drywall, ceiling repairs, ceiling texture matches, and wall texture matches.. so as I am a jack of all trades.. I do take muh mud and knife serious 

I am a bit busy at the moment, but I will get some pics up for you. Actually have a couple videos.. let me find one..











here is a couple videos for you. I need to have the time to turn 100's of gigs of memory into video.. one of these life times


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

nEighter said:


> thanks for the welcome guys.. been awhile since I have had to start a "new here" thread.
> 
> I do about a 1/3 of my business in drywall, ceiling repairs, ceiling texture matches, and wall texture matches.. so as I am a jack of all trades.. I do take muh mud and knife serious
> 
> ...


You and your tools are WAY to clean !!!!!! I fear you are a closet painter!!!!!

LOL,,, welcome back !!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Howdy Nate.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Please tell us your not from British Columbia:whistling2:
> 
> And welcome aboard again:thumbup:


I bet he is, You all are :whistling2:


----------

